# EIEIO H/A QDM Club Membership!



## Wornout Trails (Jun 16, 2006)

*H/A Club has 3 openings for the 2010 Hunting Season......Lots of Turkey on property, hunt small game, turkey, rabbits, ducks, & deer!!*

The H/A Club consist of: 
240 acres (Prime - 1 mile of hardwood creek bottoms), located in Franklin County, 4 miles from I-85.  Food plots planted. Primitive Camping area.  Deer & Turkey-Duck (Small game after deer season).  3 Guest days.  $650.00   Serious mature hunters only..... .......W.T.

No Alcohol and "pin in"stand selection. QDM Club-- Total of 10 members.

Black bear seen on property this past season.  Also a few hogs...........


----------



## WSB (Jun 16, 2006)

My father and I are looking for something closer to home. How many members total? Thanks.


----------



## LJay (Jun 16, 2006)

Boys, ya'll need to jump on this club!!!!! Some Big ol' deer up there.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlesm (Jun 18, 2006)

*Coon Hunting*

Is coon hunting permited on location?  If so, can you hunt during deer season?

I live in Cleveland so this is not too far away.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 19, 2006)

*H/A Hunting Club (QDMA)*



			
				charlesm said:
			
		

> Is coon hunting permited on location?  If so, can you hunt during deer season?
> 
> I live in Cleveland so this is not too far away.



Charlesm:  No small game hunting during deer season!  All you want the other 9 months on the property!      W.T.


----------



## JMA714 (Jun 23, 2006)

Are the spots still open?


----------



## marknga (Jul 6, 2006)

I was visiting Wornout Trails this past weekend and we went and checked on some food plots and they looked good. With the rain that is falling now they should look GREAT! Anyone looking for a first rate club with lots of deer needs to PM ol W T and set up an appointment. 
Don' t miss out on this great NE Ga club.


Mark


----------



## AR9x19 (Jul 7, 2006)

E-mail sent


----------



## marknga (Jul 7, 2006)

Wornout Trails is out with the grandkids, I called him and told him to check his email when he gets home. You should hear from him tonight.

Mark


----------



## Clark10 (Jul 7, 2006)

What town are these Clubs in.  How far from Alpharetta, GA


----------



## marknga (Jul 7, 2006)

They are in Franklin County right outside of Carnesville Ga. Carnesville is right off I-85 probably about 75 to 80 miles north of I-285. I never go up I-85 but I think that it is exit 161, can find out for sure. Probably take you an hour or so to get there and well worth the ride. PM or email Wornout Trails and set up an appointment with him.

Mark


----------



## LJay (Jul 7, 2006)

Mark, you can get off of exit 160 to get to "Paradise". It's shorter to that section.

LJay


----------



## AR9x19 (Jul 7, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Wornout Trails is out with the grandkids, I called him and told him to check his email when he gets home. You should hear from him tonight.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark!


----------



## Clark10 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## marknga (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the correction LJay! I never go up I-85 and didn't remember the exit number. We always come up through Athens and hit 106 through Ila. 
You guys get in touch with WT and take a look at the properties available. Some really GREAT hunting up there, I just wish I lived closer cause I would be up there EVERY DAY during hunting season!

Y'all have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## toddboucher (Jul 12, 2006)

lack of funds are keeping me away this year , but had a blast last year and was real close to getting a real big buck.
With more food plots it will even be better-- Join quick.


----------



## dale (Jul 13, 2006)

are openings still available my brother and I looking for place to hunt.Mature hunters looking for responcible group of folks to share club with.678-343-1649 day time


----------



## Gunnar75 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Can't wait!*

I want to thank WT for taking the time to show me around the property yesterday.  We had a hard time trying to dodge the deer, make sure you drive slow and keep a sharp eye!  The property is gorgeous; can't wait to meet everyone in the fall.  If you're looking for a quality club WT has some.  See you fellas in the fall at the HA club.
Matt


----------



## skip (Jul 14, 2006)

*any openings left*

I'd be interested in these openings if you still have them.  Would my son be able to hunt with me (experienced at 17 yrs.).

thanks,
Skip


----------



## dale (Jul 14, 2006)

brother and i are looking, email more info , we both have young kids


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 2, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## brickdawg (Aug 2, 2006)

*will join if still available*

 Mr Trails
I live in Carnesville,Ga and am looking for a club...if you still have a spot please call me...I am 30 yr old used to quality mgmt. deer hunting but lost our place ...let me know I am very serious...Zach (706)713-0227


----------



## dale (Aug 3, 2006)

my brother and I are looking for a good place in that area. Both of us are 44 yrs plus.would like to see property and what about rules and how many members are they.         678 -343 -1649


----------



## bowhtr (Aug 18, 2006)

WT- Are there any openings left in either club?  All the questions and the mention of two or three clubs, it has gotten sort of confusing.  I am very interested if there are any slots left !!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Clubs*

Hey Bowhtr, there are 3 clubs that W.T. manages.  H/A club is 240 acres, The North Club is 150 acres and I believe the Paradise club is 214.  All are gorgeous properties, last I spoke with W.T. Paradise was full, there were 2 spots in North Club and 1 in H/A.  I joined the H/A club this year after a quick ride around the property.  I hope this helped with any confusion.
Gunnar75


----------



## marknga (Aug 22, 2006)

*They say proof is in the pudding BUT*

I think PROOF is on the WALL and in the FREEZER! If y'all are real good and hunt real smart you just might get a chance to see this guys son's or grandsons!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 29, 2006)

*Killed Nov. 14, 2004 (EIEIO Hunt Club)*



			
				marknga said:
			
		

> I think PROOF is on the WALL and in the FREEZER! If y'all are real good and hunt real smart you just might get a chance to see this guys son's or grandsons!



In Franklin County, Ga. on the North Club Property, less than 20 yds from the Broad River.  Take a look in the Aug 2006 issue of the Buckmasters Magazine,  W.T. and this old Swamp Buck made the big time!!

There are deer in this county today that would make this deer seem small!!    W.T.


----------



## Lonesome Pine G.C. (Aug 30, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## 2-shot (Mar 13, 2008)

please call with more info 678-313-0900 Brent English


----------



## athenstiger (Apr 3, 2008)

How much to join one of your clubs???


----------



## 3397 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Memberships*

Pm Sent


----------



## Hawk7375 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Are you still looking for members?*

I am looking for a place that I can take my boys hunting and teach them what my father taught me.  Are you still looking for new members?  If so I would really like to take a look at the land before these leaves really start popping out.  Let me know how I can best get in contact with you. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## marknga (Apr 5, 2008)

WT is away from the computer this afternoon but if you will click on his name then send him an Private message he will get back with asap. Not sure if he has any openings or not butPM him.

Mark

(Wornout Trails son)


----------



## Wornout Trails (May 26, 2008)

*H/A Hunting Club*

Have 2 opeinings as of today.........W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 21, 2008)

*Food Plots at the H/A!*

We have planted 5 food plots so far, the Iron Clay Peas/(mixed with millet) are up and looking good.  240 acres of prime deer country,  QDM Managed!    W.T.


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 24, 2008)

A bump for a great looking piece of property. My family and I drove up and visited the place and got to meet WT. We were excited about the opportunity, but unfortunately won't be able to commit to this year. We're planning for next year though!!

You guys jump on this place. It's a real gem. The properties are well managed and the lay of the land is as nice as I've seen. I can not wait till next year.

Todd


----------



## Mainbeam (Jun 24, 2008)

Do you have any memberships available or is it full? And if it is, when could I possibly look at the property? Thanks.


----------



## CharrDad (Jun 25, 2008)

WT, I've sent you a PM with some good news. I'll give you a call later.
Todd


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 8, 2008)

*Good Deal!*



CharrDad said:


> WT, I've sent you a PM with some good news. I'll give you a call later.
> Todd



Glad to have you in the club.  The deer are tearing up the food plots, man they love the Iron/Clay peas sprouts!      Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## jbi1104 (Jul 9, 2008)

Are there still openings?  When are you available to view the property?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 9, 2008)

*EIEIO Hunt Clubs!*



jbi1104 said:


> Are there still openings?  When are you available to view the property?



PM sent!  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 26, 2008)

*H/A Hunt Club!*

The H/A Hunt Club is filled for the 08/09 season!     Thanks, W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Feb 10, 2010)

*Turkey Season just around the corner!*

I have 3 openings for the 2010 season........Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## bobbymac0076 (Mar 22, 2010)

i got 5 members, but lookin to run beagles!its my passion!


----------



## Wornout Trails (Apr 2, 2010)

*Sorry but---*

No Deer Doggin in Franklin County........try South Ga and the Costal Counties.......Thanks,  W.T. 


bobbymac0076 said:


> i got 5 members, but lookin to run beagles!its my passion!


----------

